# [SPOILER] The 100 S06 : What do you think they'll look like?



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2018)

So, at the very end of season 5 of The 100, our heroes discovered a new planet
Apparently, Jason Rothenberg already confirmed that there will be alien in next season
This thread is about what you imagine they'll look like.
This thread can also derail and become a pure "Discussion thread" about The 100 S06

Personally, I think there will be 2 groups of "grounders" on this planet
The first are humans like the main characters. They would be descendant of Eligius III mission crew. Apparently, Eligius III crew received Nightblood treatment to be able to live on a two-sun planet

The second group of grounders will be real aliens...
About those one, I have absolutely no idea of what they'll look like
However, i'm pretty sure we all have a fertile imagination and think of what they'll look like
Personally, I imagine them as "blue-skinned" human with cold blood
Seriously, cold blooded human on a two-sun planet would fit perfectly,l don't you think?

Give us your expectation for Season 6


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

I have it on good authority that all the aliens will look like someone called Amanda Jane Rose whoever that is lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I have it on good authority that all the aliens will look like someone called Amanda Jane Rose whoever that is lol.


this isnt eof girl...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> this isnt eof girl...


I don't care I'm being a rebel tonight screw the rules lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I don't care I'm being a rebel tonight screw the rules lol


The 100 is my favorite tv show...
Don't screw a serious thread about it, please


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2018)

Completly forgot to.say it
Confirmed, no alien



Spoiler: spoiler.about s06



but apparently, the planet is inhabited. Probably by Eligius III crew


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 11, 2019)

Confirmed to premiere on April 30th
Yay


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## morvoran (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm sure that no matter what the aliens look like, Clark will either kill them or be responsible for them being killed.  She has been becoming more and more like the evil character in the show.  Either she's killing somebody or having sex with all the women.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I'm sure that no matter what the aliens look like, Clark will either kill them or be responsible for them being killed.  She has been becoming more and more like the evil character in the show.  Either she's killing somebody or having sex with all the women.


Read comment
Its been confirmed its not really aliens


----------



## morvoran (Apr 5, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Read comment
> Its been confirmed its not really aliens


Well, I'm sure she'll find something to kill.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 6, 2019)

S06e01 and.s06e02 leaked

I have them on my plex server


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2019)

So... after watching the first leaked episode
I can confirm something
Every season, we meet a different kind of technology
Season 1 : Primitive technology
Season 2 : Modern technology
Season 3 : Syfy technology
Season 4 : Survivalist technology
Season 5 : Futuristic technology
Season 6 : Alien technology

Yes, alien... even if they were created by humans
It looks alienish
Heres an exemple of technology i saw in the first episode


Spoiler



A radiation fence. When someone cross in, radiation shock are shot at him
I wont spoil too much, but lets say that Clarke is immune to it


I havent seen much so far, but from ive seen from the opening
It looks like there are stasis shield around a village
Im hyped to see more


----------

